# Surgical drain removal



## Kreismann (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,

I need help with coding for removal of a surgical drain. The patient is travelling and the drain was placed by a different doctor.
What code would I use to remove the drain? It's located on the arm.

Thank you,
Kristi


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 19, 2010)

*One time visit?*

If this is just a one-time visit, I would use the applicable E/M code.

If the patient will be receiving ALL postoperative care from you, then you need to contact the surgeon who performed the initial procedure; you both use the same CPT code for the procedure - the surgeon uses modifier -54, and you use modifier 55.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kreismann (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

